# [WIFI] Problème de connexion sans fil

## blondin

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche un peu d'aide pour mon problème que je vous expose tout de suite.

J'ai installé Gentoo sur un portable Compaq Presario 2800. J'ai suivi le guide de gentoo.org.

Une fois gentoo installé, je redémarre mon portable et impossible de me connecter à internet ni même au réseaux via une carte wifi (pcmcia).

Je précise que cela fonctionnait tout seul avec le livecd.

Ma carte utilise un chipset raLink (c'est bien "chipset", je ne me trompe pas de mot ???) 

Avec la commande ifconfig j'obtiens une réponse pour lo, et ra0 (apparemment configurée en Ethernet).

Avec la commande iwconfig, j'obtiens "no wirelesse extension" pour lo, ra0 et eth0.

Je crois avoir deux problèmes :

- mon interface ra0 est apparemment paramétré pour l'ethernet.

- ma carte wifi n'est pas detecté et je ne sais pas comment faire pour détecté ma carte corretcement.

Pensant que cela pouvait m'aider à résoudre mon problème, j'ai installé le driver rt2500 mais ça ne m'a pas fais avancé ...

Merci,

Blondin.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Quand tu as installer ton driver, tu es allé voir la doc s'il y avait quelconque manip à faire. Je suis désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus que ça mais je n'ai pas de chipset ralink.

----------

## blondin

J'ai effectivement regardé si il y avait des manips à faire mais je viens de tomber sur le how-to suivant et il est un peu plus détaillé.

Je vais donc suivre ce lien ce soir et si mon problème n'a pas évolué, je reviens  :Wink: 

Merci,

Blondin.

----------

## blondin

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème en est toujours au même stade ...

Je n'arrive pas à voir ma carte wifi.

J'ai pourtant les petites lumière qui clignote mais iwconfig me renvoie :

```
eth0     no wireless extensions

lo         no wireless extensions

ra0       no wireless extensions
```

Si quelqu'un a une piste à me donner, ce serait sympa.

Merci,

Blondin.

----------

## masterinferno

Salut,

Tu as passé les bonnes options dans la configuration du noyau ? Du moins, pour ce qui concerne le sans-fil.

Un petit dmesg sur la partie wifi peut être utile aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## blondin

Merci de ta réponse masterinferno,

Dmesg est un peu long pour pouvoir tout mettre.

Je pense que tu veux ces parties de Dmesg :

```
Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.0 [0e11:004a]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:06.0, mfunc 0x012c1202, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #03 to #06

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x40000000 - 0x402fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff

.....

.....

.....

pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage from process: cardmgr.

pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

rt2500 EEPROM:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14  Channel

rt2500 EEPROM:  1  1  1  1  1  1  1  1  1  1  1  1  1  1  dBm Maximum
```

Veux-tu autre chose ?

Merci,

Florian.

----------

## masterinferno

Par curiosité, donne voir ton lspci

Tu as lu la page qui est indiquée dans le dmesg ? http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html

Et tu n'as pas répondu à ma première question.

----------

## blondin

Mon lspci : 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

02:04.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)

02:0e.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

02:0e.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

02:0e.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)

03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
```

Pour les options concernant le wifi, je pense que oui :

```
Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  ---> 

   PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  ---> 

      [*] 16-bit PCMCIA support 

      [*] CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support 
```

J'ai regardé la page que tu m'a donné :

```
lspci -v | grep subordinate

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176
```

Si j'ai bien compris, mon bus primaire 00 (root) est correctement raccordé aux bus secondaire 01 et 02, et, mon bus secondaire 02 est raccordé aux bus 03 à 06.

Donc ça ne devrait pas poser de problème ?

Merci de ton aide,

Blondin

----------

## masterinferno

et est-ce que ceci est activé ?

Device drivers -->

   Network Device support -->

      [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

----------

## blondin

Ouuuups ... ça sent la boulette ...

Je ne l'ai pas activé.

Y-a t-il autre chose à activer ?

----------

## masterinferno

Pas que je sache, mais il était indispensable que ton noyau prenne en charge les connexions sans fil. Le support PCMCIA seul était insuffisant.

Essaie avec ça juste et reviens nous voir  :Wink:  (et pense à changer le titre de ton sujet si c'est résolu)

----------

## blondin

Bon ça détecte correctement ma carte et maintenant je la vois lorsque je fais un iwconfig.

Mais maintenant, impossible de démarrer l'interface ra0.

Voilà ce que j'ai dans /var/log/messages :

```

WEP key is not set for "9T_2BD9A" - not connecting

rc-script: Couldn't associate with any access points on ra0

rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for ra0

```

Si je lance /etc/init.d/net.ra0 start, j'ai :

```

* Starting ra0

*    Configuring wireless network for ra0

*    Couldn't associate with any access points on ra0

*    Failed to configure wireless for ra0

```

Je précise que la clé wep de 9T_2BD9A n'est pas configuré car ce n'est pas mon réseau.

Maintenant, j'avoue que j'ai tellement touché à tous, que je ne sais plus quoi faire !!??

Je me suis aidé de ces deux liens : 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4#doc_chap3

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wi-Fi

Mais les deux divergent un peu, l'un te dit de faire un fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless et l'autre au contraire te dit de tout mettre dans /etc/conf.d/net.

A partir du moment où je mets tous dans /etc/conf.d/net, dois-je supprimer /etc/conf.d/wireless ?

Dois-je plutot suivre le premier lien ou le deuxième ?

Bref ! Tu comprendras que je suis un peu perdu, je ne sais plus quelle direction prendre ...

Merci pour ton aide j'ai déjà fais un grand pas  :Wink: 

Blondin.

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Maintenant que ta carte est détectée correctement, et que le noyau sait l'utiliser, il faut configurer la partie codes d'accès, négociation avec le point d'accès, etc...

Pour cela, tu devras sans doute utiliser le programme wpa_supplicant. Son fichier de configuration (cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf)est plutôt simple. A titre d'exemple, ma config perso :

```
network={

    ssid="WANADOO-TRUCMUCHE"

    psk="ta_clef_wep_ou_wpa"

    priority=5

}
```

Quelques points de détails : atention à la casse dans le nom du SSID, wpa_supplicant y est sensible. La ligne priority sert à définir l'ordre dans lequel les réseaux déclarés dans le fichier de conf seront "essayés". Ca n'a d'importance que si tu compte te connecter à plusieurs endroits.

EDIT : le choix du fichier dans lequel tu déclare ta carte n'empêchera pas ton réseau de fonctionner. Pour ma part, j'utilise toujours /etc/conf.d/net (ma carte n'est pas une ralink, mais une atheros) :

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )
```

----------

## man in the hill

 *blondin wrote:*   

> Ouuuups ... ça sent la boulette ...
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas activé.
> 
> Y-a t-il autre chose à activer ?

 

Salut,

Toutes les options qui sont en dessous de "Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack"

Place tout ds /etc/conf.d/net   .

----------

## bulki

yop,

avec les drivers ralink, c'est un peu spécial le paramétrage, parce qu'il ne suit pas vraiment le standard.

Lorsque le module se load, il va chercher les informations dans un fichier comme /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat (il faut adapter pour tes drivers), c'est donc directement là que tu vas modifier ce que tu veux (je crois même que tu n'as pas besoin d'utiliser de wpa-supplicant).

----------

## blondin

Ok dites moi si je suis dans le vrai :

J'ai le choix d'utiliser soit WPA Supplicant soit Wireless Tools (chacun avec leur avantages et inconvénients), c'est ça ?

Je n'ai aucun a priori sur l'un ou l'autre. Moi j'ai commencer par utiliser Wireless Tools.

Voici mon /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=("iwconfig")

key_Wanadoo_xx="ma_cle_wep"

preferred_aps=("Wanadoo_xx")

config_Wanadoo_xx=("192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_Wanadoo_xx=("default gw 192.168.1.1")

blacklist_aps=("9T_2BD5X")

```

J'ai effectivement un fichier .dat dans /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat que voici :

```

[Default]

 AdhocOfdm=0

 CountryRegion=0

 WirelessMode=0

 TXBurst=0

 TurboRate=0

 BGProtection=0

 ShortSlot=0

 TxRate=0

 PSMode=CAM

 SSID=Wanadoo_xx

 NetworkType=Infra

 AuthMode=WPAPSK

 EncrypType=TKIP

 WPAPSK= ici_ma_cle_wep

 PSMode=CAM

```

Je ne sais pas si il y a plus de chose à paramétrer dans ce fichier. J'ai pris exemple sur http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wi-Fi#rt2400.2Frt2500.2Frt2570

J'ai refait mon noyau avec les options en dessous de "Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack" et c'est pas jolie à voir ...

Au moment du make && make modules_install :

```

make[2] : *** No rule to make target 'net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o', needed by 'net/ieee80211/ieee80211.o'. Stop.

make[1] : *** [net/ieee80211] Error 2

make : *** [net] Error 2

```

Que faire ?

Encore merci de votre aide à tous,

Blondin

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour cela, tu devras sans doute utiliser le programme wpa_supplicant.

 Surtout pas malheureux !!!!   :Wink: 

Avec le module rt2500 (pas celui du paquet rt2x00) il NE FAUT PAS utiliser wpa_supplicant pour utiliser le cryptage wpa. Celui-ci est supporté "nativement" par le module rt2500 (contrairement à celui du paquet rt2x00 et encore, je ne sais pas si le wpa est disponible à ce jour avec ce module).

Donc dans la config, c'est plutôt : 

```
modules=( "!wpa_supplicant" )
```

(enfin, la position du "!" est à vérifier).

@blondin : l'entrée "WPAPSK" de ton "/etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat" n'est pas pour la clé wep, mais pour la clé wpa, on est bien d'accord ?

----------

## blondin

Purée je suis trop une quiche !!! C'est pourtant écrit !!! WPAPSK !!

Désolé ...   :Embarassed: 

J'utilise une clé wep.

Donc à part mon ssid, je n'ai rien à spécifier dans ce fichier ? Comment j'indique mon mode d'authentification WEP ?

Merci,

Blondin.

----------

## yoyo

 *blondin wrote:*   

> Purée je suis trop une quiche !!! C'est pourtant écrit !!! WPAPSK !!
> 
> Désolé ...  

   :Laughing: 

Si j'osai, je ferai une allusion à ta couleur de cheveux ...  :Mr. Green: 

 *blondin wrote:*   

> J'utilise une clé wep.
> 
> Donc à part mon ssid, je n'ai rien à spécifier dans ce fichier ? Comment j'indique mon mode d'authentification WEP ?

 Tu dois avoir des exemples détaillés dans le "/etc/conf.d/wireless.example".

----------

## blondin

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si j'osai, je ferai une allusion à ta couleur de cheveux ... 
> 
> 

 

facile ... facile ...   :Very Happy: 

Sinon je veux bien aller regarder les exemples du fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless, y-a pas de problème, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la configuration du fichier /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat ???

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour mon erreur de compilation de noyau ?

Je commence à me décourager là ... Je sais plus quoi faire ...

Merci,

Blondin.

----------

